# Beet Jelly



## Beanie (Aug 26, 2011)

Made Beet Jelly for the first time today and it is ....SO GOOD!!!!! (and no it doesn't taste like beets)
I had leftover beets and canned them in orange sauce. It's going to be a yummy winter!

:2thumb:

BEET JELLY

Cook 5 med size beets in water until fork tender.
Remove beets
The red beet water is the base for the jelly - ** strain the juice through a coffee filter***

Get your canning jars ready and waiting on the side.

In a large pot mix 3 cups beet juice, 1 pkt of Sure Gel and one pkt of Kool-Aid unsweetened powder. Use Black Cherry or Raspberry. Bring to a boil. Boil for 1 min. Dump in 4 cups sugar all at once. Boil 3 mins more. 
Remove from heat and fill jars.
Process in canner for 5 mins.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

Hmmm, now that's one I've never heard of before and worth a try. Do I water bath them for 20 minutes? They will make a great gift for a friend who loves beets. Thanks.


----------



## Beanie (Aug 26, 2011)

Idaholady said:


> Hmmm, now that's one I've never heard of before and worth a try. Do I water bath them for 20 minutes? They will make a great gift for a friend who loves beets. Thanks.


You only have to water bath for 5 mins. You're only using the water (juice) that you cooked the beets in. The jelly tastes like black cherry from the Kool-Aid powder.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

ooo sounds like a lip smacker! lol gonna try that recipe. thanks!


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

I TRIED IT and it is really good! It set up nicely too. After tasting it I'm not sure if I should label it Beet Jelly, but rather Black Cherry Jelly. If I label it Beet Jelly my family won't eat it....perhaps I can write below the label that is it made from beet juice....oh, I just heard a lid pop! LOL

It made four-half pints with a little left over for me to sample. YUM, really good! Thank you!!!!


----------



## whome (Oct 6, 2011)

My spouse's grandmother used to make this. I always thought it should be called Koolaide Jelly


----------

